# A Good Read--Tool Making



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/used-saw-blades-reuse-plane-iron-28472/

In response to this thread, thought you'd like to know all about Toolmaking, steel properties, lots of good history here:

http://forums.dfoggknives.com/index.php?showtopic=9070

That forum covers about everything you need to know about knife/toolmaking.

http://forums.dfoggknives.com/index.php?showtopic=9070&st=20


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for links.

Got a bunch of books on the subject,ranging in price from free to cheap.An alltime favorite is Frank Palmer's "Tool Steel Simplified".Some others are handbooks given out from steel manuf.,usually as reference books for material sizes and avail.But theres a wealth of info in them.....BW


----------

